# Fish Rubbing on rocks?



## DLLN

I know this is sometimes common in cichlids, but my fish seems to be rubbing on the bottom and up against the rocks somewhat frequently (probably a few things a night). Its not just the males either.

I don't see any signs of illness at all (ie, scale issues such as ich or velvet, or loss of appetite) they swim around normal and seem fine expect for the rubbing.

Is this normal? I've read it can be caused by a low pH, mine on the low side 7.5 or so but i'm fixing that very soon. Could that be it?


----------



## DJRansome

Either they are showing off, or it's an irritant. Anything can be an irritant. Ich is one, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates are some more. Low pH unless it was sudden should not be a cause. Don't fix it too quickly.

If your water is pristine, either they are just showing off, or there is a parasite that hasn't shown a symptom yet. I'd wait and watch at this point.


----------



## GaFishMan1181

how long has your tank been up and running?


----------



## DrgRcr

I have to admit that I'm paranoid about this too. Mine have done this almost since I've had them, yet I've had no disease outbreak. I've seen what seems to be every one of them do it on the rocks or sand at one time or another. But it's not constant, just a few rubs, and then back to business as usual. I keep my water clean, with 50% changes every week to 10 days. pH is right at 8, KH 75, GH 180. Nitrate seems to never be higher than 10-15 at WC time. Am I worried about nothing? I hope so.


----------



## DJRansome

Think about a kid scratching a itch. They all do it occasionally, but when they can't go five minutes without scratching then you look for a cause.

They really do do it a fair amount of the time to show off.


----------



## DLLN

Ya my water is good and they've been doing to long for a parasite not to have shown itself so I guess they're being show offs lol or just a little itchy.


----------



## johngil

I had the same problem in my mbuna/hap tank. They were flashing all the time, but not showing and signs of parasites. I went out a bought a UV sterlizer, mainly because I wasn't happy with my water clarity. Well, the UV fixed the water clarity, and the "flashing" or rubbing on rocks. My fish have all, but stopped that behavior. So im thinking it was parasites?? But not visible at the time.


----------



## DLLN

> I had the same problem in my mbuna/hap tank. They were flashing all the time, but not showing and signs of parasites. I went out a bought a UV sterlizer, mainly because I wasn't happy with my water clarity. Well, the UV fixed the water clarity, and the "flashing" or rubbing on rocks. My fish have all, but stopped that behavior. So im thinking it was parasites?? But not visible at the time.


Hmmm maybe I should try that... how much was the sterlizer?


----------



## thevein

i'd be on the side of caution with this one................parasites don't have to be visible to the naked eye to exist on fish or in the aquarium. by the time there are visible signs, typically the damage has been done and fish have had the immune system comprimised. IMHO, i'd go with a mild product like Jungle Labs Parasite clear $3-4 @ walmart, it's worked very well for me against bloat, internal and external parasites. won't stain the tank and you can't even tell there is medication in the water. better to be safe than sorry and posting in the health section with an emergency problem. good luck

i typically dose 2x and sometimes a 3rd x just to be sure, remove any carbon as always


----------



## DLLN

ok i'll give that a try. I think I still might consider a UV sterilizer in the future tho, they seem pretty good


----------



## DJRansome

OK I'll play devil's advocate. It is said that more fish have been killed by treating unnecessarily than not treating at all. I would never add meds as a preventive and I would never treat until symptoms confirmed the diagnosis.

If you really think your fish have a parasite, put the "flashiest" individual in a hospital tank, treat as you wish. If he improves, treat the others. If not, you avoided exposing the other fish to meds unnecessarily and saved some money.

Parasite Clear contains metronidazole which includes cautions that organisms can build up a resistance to it, making it ineffective at a time when you might have a confirmed diagnosis. Not sure about the other meds.


----------



## thevein

uv sterilizers do work great and i've got one on my show tank.

not familiar with parasites becoming super bugs and resisting treatment but i guess anything is possible. i do agree with not jumping to conclusions and dumping lots of meds into a tank as that's not what i'm saying at all. If you'll examine closely, the potency of the anti-parasitic meds out there, the parasite clear is the least potent. 1 dose of the product and following recommended instructions, it has NEVER harmed and of my stock; that includes fry, and holding moms. Just giving you an option if you feel that the tank may be comprimised.

with all fish flashing in a tank and you've ruled out water quality, and temperature......there's not much left to possibilities. life cycles and dormant states of parasites should be looked at closer as this is when you can really get to understand how they affect our hobby. even when following a quarantine protocol in introducing fish, bugs slip through on the radar.


----------



## DLLN

Ya I think i'll treat the water even though I really would rather not add mediation, although I'm going to be switching to a new bigger tank in a week or so. so I guess its not to big of a deal.

I just noticed on three of my electric yellows, a very small clear looking string thing coming from the rectum i think. (only about 1mm long) Has to be a parasite, I'll treat the whole tank to make sure none of my other fish have it. ( the three yellows also have a slight sunken stomach)

I'm not really sure how to treat a tank but I guessing it will say on the bottle, i'll try and find the "parasite clear" kind.

How much did you uv sterilizer cost? Would you recommend one?


----------



## thevein

uv sterilizers are good products but of course they'll treat the water and not the fish; that's assuming you have fish showing symptoms like i believe you do


----------



## oshp132

Someone above suggested the possibility of some kind of irritant in the tank......If this is the root of the problem, would adding some extra chemical media do the trick?
MIKE


----------



## DLLN

I guesss some activated charcoal might work for the water but not the parasite. Has anybody every used salt to treat parasites? or is it better just to use the chemical from a pet store?


----------

